# Puppy Pile :)



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness! So stinking cute!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

They are wonderful. Your girl looks pretty confident and I just love the tuft of hair sticking up. Hero, Bindi and you produced great looking pups. Love to see them grow.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cute. I can't believe you have them box trained. They don't try and eat the poop and litter ????


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg. I think I just died of puppy fever overload! THANKS<3


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Claire's Friend said:


> Very cute. I can't believe you have them box trained. They don't try and eat the poop and litter ????


They don't, although as they have gotten older, they use the litter box as a play area  They race around their pen and leap into the litter boxes, sliding across them (and knocking much of the litter out), and then running again. They also like to leap onto the Kuranda bed!

This weekend was park weekend. On Saturday, Orange and Packer went with me to the park in Marshfield for some socializing. We pretty much stuck to the parking lot area, but that still meant about 5 families, bikes and geese  Today, my girl and Sparky went. My girl was definitely not thrilled, so she will get an extra trip this week to the little park in Stratford. I think she has hit her fear period.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've never seen the cutest pile in my entire life. They are gorgeous.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

They are all cute and your little girl has a sparkle in her eyes I think given time your hand will be full teaching her.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW. Those puppies are ADORABLE. I love that the fur is sticking up. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cute. Maybe you should call her Mohawk!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh wow isnt she just the best! I would want her as she just looks so cute with that hair..I always go for whacky things so even though her hair is sticking up temporarily it would completely be my cup of tea 
Congratulations..exciting times ahead..you have a really lovely baby there and well done for such lovely pups x


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet, sweet...Sparky is doing very well. Love your girl.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

They are beautiful!! Thank you so much for the new pictures, I was just thinking of them on Saturday and wondering how much they'd grown. Gorgeous!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sparky seems to be doing really well-he was definitely the star at the park! He tried to follow one family to their car-he really liked their kids


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh my, they are all just gorgeous! Would like to sit in that pen and snuggle them all. Thanks for the smile on a Monday morning. 

Does your girl have a name? Love the little fur sticking up


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a cuties!!!! Thanks for the fix in a morning!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful, just precious-makes me want a puppy really bad.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

omg <3 puppy piles.... too cute!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

They are just scrumptious!!!!!! I love yours with the wild little hairs sticking up!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

They are sooo cute! These pictures make me seriously doubt my decision to wait for the next litter.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sooooo CUTE!!!!! Looking forward to watching your girl grow up!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Soooooo freakin' cute! They're so fluffy, I just want to hug one!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

They are so gorgeous! I especially want to kiss the one in the middle.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> Sparky seems to be doing really well-he was definitely the star at the park! He tried to follow one family to their car-he really liked their kids


Awww, how sweet!


----------



## mustangrn (May 1, 2012)

Wish there was an "AAAWWW" button. Love the hairdo.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

So cute!


----------

